# Illinois Rut Forcast 08'



## jaymax (Oct 1, 2008)

If you have not read it yet..check out the November 08' issue of Deer and Deer Hunting! Has a great article on the rut moon and predictions for this year based off a study on the last 15 years..The title to the article is "The Rut Chronicles" o page 18... It convinced me enough to move my dates to a later week!


----------



## short stop (Oct 1, 2008)

what  dates     are you going  Jay .
   My   personal  experince   in  the Mid west  part  of  IL   around  Schuyler  , Brown , Fulton cos     have  always  been the   week before  the 1st gun hunt .  Thats  were my  Id  placing my bet .


----------



## jaymax (Oct 1, 2008)

short stop said:


> what  dates     are you going  Jay .
> My   personal  experince   in  the Mid west  part  of  IL   around  Schuyler  , Brown , Fulton cos     have  always  been the   week before  the 1st gun hunt .  Thats  were my  Id  placing my bet .



You nailed it...i was going week 1 -7 but after reading that article i changed to 13-20 to be on the safe side! Yeah, my personal experience is later also..all my kills have been from the 7th-16th..u goin?


----------



## short stop (Oct 2, 2008)

no --  I m passing this yr  . I had  leases  to  go to if I woulda have  bought a lic  .     After seeing  a couple diff deer   this Summer  in Ky  that would  push   160  or better   I  chose   to devoting  my  time    to   hunt there  instead . . Its alot closer  and lic is much cheaper  . Im going to Ohio  once I tag out in  Ky . 

 Deer   were on the move   that week  last yr . I saw several shooters  and   ended up shooting a 168 ''buck .
  If I was ever going back it would be  that  week -- always seems  to be good   cool  temp wise  that week .
  I went one yr  Nov  1-7  .  I  might as  well    had brought a lounge chair  and  suntan lotion . It was  in the   70's  -- and it was miserable .  I d never go back early


----------



## formula1 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re:*

I'll be in West Central Now 14th-20th, right before gun and man am I ready.

Last year I was there at the same time and the rut really didn't get heavy until the latter part of the week.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 2, 2008)

yep we will be there 14-23 to catch as much of it as possible.  last year we were there a bit earlier with a bow and saw lots of deer but it got better later during the week.

course its supposed to be a full moon part of our trip this year


----------



## QTurn (Oct 2, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> yep we will be there 14-23 to catch as much of it as possible.  last year we were there a bit earlier with a bow and saw lots of deer but it got better later during the week.
> 
> course its supposed to be a full moon part of our trip this year



Woohoo!!

That just means it will stay light longer and get lighter earlier right????


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 2, 2008)

QTurn said:


> Woohoo!!
> 
> That just means it will stay light longer and get lighter earlier right????





awww who knows! it means to me that the deer might move all day just like always


----------



## QTurn (Oct 2, 2008)

Tryin' to give it a little positive spin.....

6 weeks.....


----------



## kevincox (Oct 2, 2008)

Nov 7th - 14th for me


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 2, 2008)

QTurn said:


> Tryin' to give it a little positive spin.....
> 
> 6 weeks.....




yep only 6 weeks.  the positive part will be the FACT that no matter time of day the possibility of an absolute monster can walk out on you.  could be a 140 or could be a world record and anywhere in between.

this fella had no idea this was gonna slip by his stand...he literally broke down and cried when killed this in 07 on the same property we are going to QT.  although this was across the river, its only 15 minutes away


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 2, 2008)

awww what the heck I might as well get us fired up.

first pic the kid was only 14-15 years old!


----------



## QTurn (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll probably cry if I kill one anything like in those photos!!!


----------



## Donzi (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll be up there in the area that short stop is talking about from November 15th-November 23rd.  Hopefully I will see some good rut action during that time.  I'll have my bow with me for Sat-Thur and then the shogun for Fri-Sun.

Good luck to everyone that is going.


----------



## Bubba moore (Oct 2, 2008)

Nov 7th-14th For Me. I'm Ready To Go! (public Land). Hey Jim Those Are Some Excellent Deer.
What Outfitter Are You Going With.


----------



## QTurn (Oct 2, 2008)

I'll answer for Jim if he doesn't mind...

http://www.riversbendtrophy.com/

I'll be there the same week as him and BubbaBuck.  My first time ever on a guided hunt.  Can't wait....


----------



## Backwater (Oct 2, 2008)

Going Nov 11-18th in West Central, can't wait!!!!!!  Makes me not even want to hunt when I get back to AL.


----------



## jimmystriton (Oct 2, 2008)

i will be in South Eastern this weekend showing two new guys one of our farms we hunt then back on the 30th through the 9th for a week of bow. We tend to try and give it a week or 2 break between when we bow hunt and when we gun hunt....... I wish IL would let us carry bows during the gun hunts........rather bow hunt it all and never pick up a gun there.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re:*

That RiverBend place sure looks nice!  But the $$$ would kill me.  Still if you got it, go for it! I support you spending your money just like you want too!

I can hunt the entire season in IL on 3 different farms for less than $2000.  I guess that's why its hard for me to justify the expense for 5 days. I'll be in the woods in IL for 21 days this year, Lord willing! I got 2 archery tags and 3 muzzeloader tags, too.

Jim, those pics have got me pumped now!!


----------



## jimmystriton (Oct 2, 2008)

you still only have two buck tags.........IL only allows two bucks. one with archery and one with a firearm.......


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Oct 2, 2008)

Mr. Jim, just for the record that second picture is my buddy Jeremy and that deer was killed in Indian not Illinois. But still it is a very impressive 163" P&Y buck by all means. By the way you can see that hunt on the new monster bucks DVD Volume 2.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re:*



jimmystriton said:


> you still only have two buck tags.........IL only allows two bucks. one with archery and one with a firearm.......



I did not say what kind of tags they are, but for the record, it is 2 either-sex tags(1 archery, 1 Muzzleloader) and 3 anterless tags(1 archery and 2 Muzzleloader).


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 2, 2008)

Georgiaboy83 said:


> Mr. Jim, just for the record that second picture is my buddy Jeremy and that deer was killed in Indian not Illinois. But still it is a very impressive 163" P&Y buck by all means. By the way you can see that hunt on the new monster bucks DVD Volume 2.




yep I thought I said IN in my first post, its on the Rivers Bend property that Joe just picked up last year.  we turkey hunted it before they had a whitetail lease nailed down and then gun hunted it last year a week or so after Jeremy left.  we actually stayed in camp in IL across the river and drove over across the bridge every day cause the new lodge (old farm house) over there was a lil crowded at the time.  

I didnt kill one in IN (of course ) but this is the one bubbabuck killed this 161" beast to go along with the 146" 8 pt he had killed in IL 2 days before!  the 8 busted a tine when it crashed into a tree but he recovered all the pieces and woody is doing him proud!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 2, 2008)

maybe just one more lil one

man come on NOVEMBER!!!!


----------



## MOUNT1 (Oct 2, 2008)

Only in the midwest do they grow them that big. I killed a 138 inch 11 pt on Oct.28th last year. I bow hunted at home 2 times last year and I've been in the tree only 3 times this season. It ain't worth it, to sit in a tree here and maybe see a deer, just wait till Nov. and I'll see more there than i've seen here in 3 years. AND a whole lot more bucks and bigger ones too......


----------



## r0cketman (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm heading up in a couple weeks for some early season fun.

Then it's back from Nov 6-18th. 

FYI, as of Wednesday, there are approx. 3500 out of state either sex archery tags left. It's not too late for those interested in going and missed the 6-30-08 entry deadline.

Good luck to all.

Oh, and I'd cry too, maybe even before the shot.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 3, 2008)

I guess a couple more lil midwesterns cant hurt the anxious folks huh???


----------



## formula1 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re:*

You're killing me Jim!  I'm already having enough trouble getting work done!

Oct 29th I'm leaving town for the Midwest.


----------



## PEPPERHEAD (Oct 3, 2008)

We will be in Pike County, near Milton looking for more of these.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Oct 3, 2008)

*Southern Illinois,,,,,,,*

Heading up to my farms in Southern Illinois,,Johnson and Union Co. Halloween weekend for a 4 day hunt.Then heading back up Nov. 14th through the 23rd,,,,,man I'm pumped !


----------



## jcofer (Oct 3, 2008)

Johnson Co. the last week of Oct.........


----------



## r0cketman (Oct 3, 2008)

What county was that super big nasty one killed in?
And yes this thread has many awesome deer but only one super big nasty. (Hint kleenex)


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 3, 2008)

r0cketman said:


> What county was that super big nasty one killed in?
> And yes this thread has many awesome deer but only one super big nasty. (Hint kleenex)



I think we hunt in posey county when in IN...just outside of mt vernon and evansville.

white and gallatin when we are in IL,just across the river


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Oct 3, 2008)

I hear that going to Illinois will mess a guy up..I guess I'm gonna have to chance it. 

Jim, that big 8 "was" nice.. What was in your coffee that morning..


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 5, 2008)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> I hear that going to Illinois will mess a guy up..I guess I'm gonna have to chance it.
> 
> Jim, that big 8 "was" nice.. What was in your coffee that morning..



the midwest will tear you up for sure!


----------



## PEPPERHEAD (Oct 5, 2008)

One more from Illinois


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 5, 2008)

nice beast pepper and z71


----------



## braintree (Oct 6, 2008)

jim that buck you passed on last year what do you think he would have scored?


----------



## kevincox (Oct 6, 2008)

great bucks guys! I've killed 2 up there but not as big as those


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 6, 2008)

braintree said:


> jim that buck you passed on last year what do you think he would have scored?



mid-maybe high 140's is everyone's best guess after looking at it.  I was thinking 130" 8 all day and that is not what I was there for, but he sure gets bigger when reviewing the footage one thing you cant see is he had about 6" brows.  not sure why they dont shine like the rest


----------



## jharrell (Oct 7, 2008)

Since everyone is posting Illinois pics I decided to add mine.
The bigger deer scored 236. The big 8 with the stickers is in the mid 160's. The 10 with the short G 2's is 171.


----------



## short stop (Oct 7, 2008)

well Ill just add to  the  flavor of the week  from IL   call it eyeball candy   if you like    

   I saw this deer with my bow   but ended up  tapping him with my smoke pole .   Oh well    we all do what we gotta do  right 

   11 point   /    6.5  droptine   168''  and change,,,  those  are   12''   G 2  and 3 s   on both sides    .
 anybody headed to IL has a chnace   to take  a trully  huge buck of a lifetime with some seatime .

  I killed  this deer on my own lease --- with  no guide  or  outfitter


----------



## r0cketman (Oct 8, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> I think we hunt in posey county when in IN...just outside of mt vernon and evansville.
> 
> white and gallatin when we are in IL,just across the river



I hunt in white and gallatin. lease or outfitter?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 8, 2008)

r0cketman said:


> I hunt in white and gallatin. lease or outfitter?




outfitter

rivers bend

what about you?


----------



## Robbie101 (Oct 8, 2008)

Were headed up to Fulton county Ill the week before Christmas. I've never hunted any where other then GA so im in for a big surprise and I can't wait.....


----------



## jimmystriton (Oct 8, 2008)

Robbie be careful. I started i guess 6 years ago figured i would go see what the hype was about...i now have several leases and go every year since. I dont really hunt GA much anymore...IL will ruin you for sure.


----------



## Robbie101 (Oct 8, 2008)

I hope so. One thing im scared about is that as long as i have hunted in GA. Ive never killed a deer over a 100". Which i know in part is my fault from being young and not raised on hunting horns. (didn't really start even thinking about that until i got addicted to woodies) I just hope that i can control myself and not go up there and shoot something 110" when i know for sure I should have a chance at something better then that.


I see every body else is going up in Oct. and Nov.

How should it be in mid Dec...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 8, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> I hope so. One thing im scared about is that as long as i have hunted in GA. Ive never killed a deer over a 100". Which i know in part is my fault from being young and not raised on hunting horns. (didn't really start even thinking about that until i got addicted to woodies) I just hope that i can control myself and not go up there and shoot something 110" when i know for sure I should have a chance at something better then that.
> 
> 
> I see every body else is going up in Oct. and Nov.
> ...




if its cold and food is available then you will be covered up


----------



## short stop (Oct 8, 2008)

Robbie     ,    
 remeber this  : 
       Shoot whatever makes ya happy  .  You  can  tell  the diff  in  bucks  immedately    between  a young buck  and a mature  buck   up there  .  Racks  are huge  but so are body weights    200-300   lb   bucks   run around  in the daytime   .  I hunt 1 county over in Schuyler  .   I have this  mindset when I go to IL  --  If aint   something  I'd se in  a magazine , I aint shooting it .  I had high standards  , I got  high results . I also had to pass about 20 diff bucks  in a weeks time  to  kill that deer  in 07.    
  another highlight I   had  that week  was watching a  nice 8 pt  breed /mount  a hot doe   over and over under my stand   in bow range  -- every 5-10 min   for  over an hour .
   ---talk about something you dont get to see everyday .


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 8, 2008)

short stop said:


> Robbie     ,
> remeber this  :
> Shoot whatever makes ya happy  .  You  can  tell  the diff  in  bucks  immedately    between  a young buck  and a mature  buck   up there  .  Racks  are huge  but so are body weights    200-300   lb   bucks   run around  in the daytime   .  I hunt 1 county over in Schuyler  .   I have this  mindset when I go to IL  --  If aint   something  I'd se in  a magazine , I aint shooting it .  I had high standards  , I got  high results . I also had to pass about 20 diff bucks  in a weeks time  to  kill that deer  in 07.
> another highlight I   had  that week  was watching a  nice 8 pt  breed /mount  a hot doe   over and over under my stand   in bow range  -- every 5-10 min   for  over an hour .
> ---talk about something you dont get to see everyday .




yep the more we watch them walk the more we learn and experience


----------



## r0cketman (Oct 8, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> outfitter
> 
> rivers bend
> 
> what about you?



Yep Campbells. Is there a guide named Dustin that works there? Place sounds familiar. 

Also, Have you checked out "The Bottoms" in Gallatin?Pricey, but they taken some hogs from there.


----------



## r0cketman (Oct 8, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> I hope so. One thing im scared about is that as long as i have hunted in GA. Ive never killed a deer over a 100". Which i know in part is my fault from being young and not raised on hunting horns. (didn't really start even thinking about that until i got addicted to woodies) I just hope that i can control myself and not go up there and shoot something 110" when i know for sure I should have a chance at something better then that.
> 
> 
> I see every body else is going up in Oct. and Nov.
> ...



Let me tell you one thing I think most who have been would agree upon Robbie, when it's a true shooter, you'll know. There will be NO doubt. 

Get ready, practice lots, control your scent, hunt hard, and hang on because you are in for the time of your life.

.......heck, I'm getting excited about going just typing about it


----------



## QTurn (Oct 8, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> I hope so. One thing im scared about is that as long as i have hunted in GA. Ive never killed a deer over a 100". Which i know in part is my fault from being young and not raised on hunting horns. (didn't really start even thinking about that until i got addicted to woodies) I just hope that i can control myself and not go up there and shoot something 110" when i know for sure I should have a chance at something better then that.
> 
> 
> I see every body else is going up in Oct. and Nov.
> ...



I'm right there with you.  I can't wait!!  Going Nov. 14-20.  Hopefully I'll have patience enough to wait on a true bruiser, but honestly I'd be happy with a nice 140!!


----------



## Robbie101 (Oct 8, 2008)

O I can't wait. In a way im nervous, and then im scared. I can't wait, thats for sure........


----------



## Robbie101 (Oct 8, 2008)

I heard that.......


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 8, 2008)

r0cketman said:


> Yep Campbells. Is there a guide named Dustin that works there? Place sounds familiar.
> 
> Also, Have you checked out "The Bottoms" in Gallatin?Pricey, but they taken some hogs from there.




no dustin that I know of.  have not checked out the bottoms, but the property borders them.  we have used Rivers Bend so much that we really dont look around much anymore.  ALL of the bucks I posted above came from rivers bend, although some were on the property across the river in IN

one more addition for yall to look at.  the footage is horrible cause Joe aint a filmn kinda guy  but you will get the idea...

watch AT LEAST video # 2 from beginning to end.  man I love a bean or corn field

http://www.riversbendtrophy.com/gamevideo/index.tpl


----------



## ultramag (Oct 8, 2008)

I am fired up about Illinois this year..going to be hunting Nov 17-23..4 days with a bow and 3 days with a firearm...BOWHUNTER! you better hold on because you are going to have the best whitetail hunt of your life next month


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Oct 8, 2008)

ultramag said:


> I am fired up about Illinois this year..going to be hunting Nov 17-23..4 days with a bow and 3 days with a firearm...BOWHUNTER! you better hold on because you are going to have the best whitetail hunt of your life next month



Yeah yeah yeah..prolly another landowner just wanting my cash..all these out of state hunts are the same..big promises and little rewards..


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 8, 2008)

This thread is sending me over the edge. I can see him now chasin a hot nannie right by me, me stoppin him with a grunt at full draw and watchin that stick mire up behind his shoulder. That place is truly special my friends and if you've ever experienced what I'm talkin about, you're a little bit of a different hunter from it. Ga never really carries the same excitement as it did before. I was once like some of you guys that have never been and I thought the same thing a lot of you think....blah blah blah. My lease in ga is just as good. Let me tell you.....you're lease is nothing like the land of giants and it never will be. I am coming out of my skin with excitement right now. I leave 3 weeks from Sat on my 2nd excursion to the midwest. With a little good weather, a sorry bum and a whole lot of work, another one will hopefully come strolling by. All I want out of the trip is a shooter within 30 yds and me at full draw. A chance is all I'm talkin....I'll take care of the rest myself. I can't freakin wait boys and girls.


----------



## r0cketman (Oct 8, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> one more addition for yall to look at.  the footage is horrible cause Joe aint a filmn kinda guy  but you will get the idea...
> 
> watch AT LEAST video # 2 from beginning to end.  man I love a bean or corn field
> http://www.riversbendtrophy.com/gamevideo/index.tpl



Thanks, I needed that, I think...
Video 3&4. Now that's the man. 
Looks like later summer / early fall. Just goes to show you nocturanal big bucks do come out to play in times other than rut.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 8, 2008)

Booner Killa said:


> This thread is sending me over the edge. I can see him now chasin a hot nannie right by me, me stoppin him with a grunt at full draw and watchin that stick mire up behind his shoulder. That place is truly special my friends and if you've ever experienced what I'm talkin about, you're a little bit of a different hunter from it. Ga never really carries the same excitement as it did before. I was once like some of you guys that have never been and I thought the same thing a lot of you think....blah blah blah. My lease in ga is just as good. Let me tell you.....you're lease is nothing like the land of giants and it never will be. I am coming out of my skin with excitement right now. I leave 3 weeks from Sat on my 2nd excursion to the midwest. With a little good weather, a sorry bum and a whole lot of work, another one will hopefully come strolling by. All I want out of the trip is a shooter within 30 yds and me at full draw. A chance is all I'm talkin....I'll take care of the rest myself. I can't freakin wait boys and girls.




yep it makes it real real tough to get excited about here...although I still do, I also spend every waking moment thinking about what MIGHT happen that first morning there.

heck its worth the time and money just for the deer count!

nothing quite like watching a CRP field come alive an hour before dark!!!!!!!


----------



## ultramag (Oct 8, 2008)

Booner Killa said:


> This thread is sending me over the edge. I can see him now chasin a hot nannie right by me, me stoppin him with a grunt at full draw and watchin that stick mire up behind his shoulder. That place is truly special my friends and if you've ever experienced what I'm talkin about, you're a little bit of a different hunter from it. Ga never really carries the same excitement as it did before. I was once like some of you guys that have never been and I thought the same thing a lot of you think....blah blah blah. My lease in ga is just as good. Let me tell you.....you're lease is nothing like the land of giants and it never will be. I am coming out of my skin with excitement right now. I leave 3 weeks from Sat on my 2nd excursion to the midwest. With a little good weather, a sorry bum and a whole lot of work, another one will hopefully come strolling by. All I want out of the trip is a shooter within 30 yds and me at full draw. A chance is all I'm talkin....I'll take care of the rest myself. I can't freakin wait boys and girls.



Good luck my friend..I know what you are talking about..When i was in Kansas last week..I did not want to come home...I hunted for 12 days..no rain..24 hunts in a row...right at a 100 hours sitting time..and i was ready the whole time...I saw at least 2 bucks every hunt and the most i saw was 10 bucks in an evening..I love hunting here at home ..i just dont have my expectations as high...But i am pretty fired up about the spot i am bowhunting saturday evening


----------



## ultramag (Oct 8, 2008)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> Yeah yeah yeah..prolly another landowner just wanting my cash..all these out of state hunts are the same..big promises and little rewards..



Trust me Roger

Get your best grunt call ...your best set of sheds for rattling...And the can...small one and the loud one...and just sit back and wait for the daylight to come November 17..You will meet me at the truck at lunch shaking in your boots...But it will be for a short time..during that time we have to hunt all day


----------



## formula1 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re:*



Booner Killa said:


> This thread is sending me over the edge.



I know exactly what you mean. I really am pumped and I've got 3 weeks before my first hunt. The hunting in IL has gotten into my veins I'm afraid as I'm going to spend 21 days there this year!  There is nothing like it for a deer hunter!


----------



## ultramag (Oct 8, 2008)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> Yeah yeah yeah..prolly another landowner just wanting my cash..all these out of state hunts are the same..big promises and little rewards..



you will not be dissappointed my friend...But i really think that you need to change your avatar and your  signature line....it is kind of creepy to me


----------



## short stop (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah Roger --
   the  King scares  me too


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Oct 8, 2008)

short stop said:


> yeah Roger --
> the  King scares  me too



I'm facing my fears dudes... This brand new avatar has been bestowed upon me by the doemaster himself.

I can't imagine not getting fired up about hunting in Ga.. I get to hunt some killer land around here and see some pretty good bucks too. If Illinois screws me up, I'm blaming Ultramag for it..


----------



## short stop (Oct 8, 2008)

well it wouldnt be the 1st time  Jerry  got blamed for screwing something up now would it !!

   I   finally   found  a good cure  to cope with my mid west depression  upon  coming back home and  going from  the land  of plenty .    Seeing  5 -10 -20 + deer a sittin there  to  1-2   evn zero  here . 
 The cure ?  Budlight with Lime   and lots of 'em


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 9, 2008)

short stop said:


> well it wouldnt be the 1st time  Jerry  got blamed for screwing something up now would it !!
> 
> I   finally   found  a good cure  to cope with my mid west depression  upon  coming back home and  going from  the land  of plenty .    Seeing  5 -10 -20 + deer a sittin there  to  1-2   evn zero  here .
> The cure ?  Budlight with Lime   and lots of 'em



or just plain old bud light


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 9, 2008)

not IL still midwest though, but heck my last _*DAY *_in KY last year I stopped counting at 150 deer


----------



## QTurn (Oct 9, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> or just plain old bud light



Light beer is for women and children!!

I'll take a Sweetwater 420, or Blue Moon, or Dos Equis Amber, or the best of them all, Kalik......


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 9, 2008)

QTurn said:


> Light beer is for women and children!!
> 
> I'll take a Sweetwater 420, or Blue Moon, or Dos Equis Amber, or the best of them all, Kalik......



be sure to bring a handful to IL with you in about 36 days...when you bust that big one I will crack my bud light and you crack your kalik or sugarwater or mexican beer


----------



## QTurn (Oct 9, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> be sure to bring a handful to IL with you in about 36 days...when you bust that big one I will crack my bud light and you crack your kalik or sugarwater or mexican beer




I kill a big one and I'll buy for everyone there, wether or not you drink yellow water!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 9, 2008)

I hope like crazy we all kill out on day one...cause if I do we are running up to our lease in IN


----------



## jaymax (Oct 9, 2008)

so did anybody ever read the article


----------



## ultramag (Oct 9, 2008)

jaymax said:


> so did anybody ever read the article



Nope...Just ready to go hunt Illinois


----------



## r0cketman (Oct 9, 2008)

jaymax said:


> so did anybody ever read the article



scan and post?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 10, 2008)

jaymax said:


> so did anybody ever read the article




lol what article!  I am just in it for the pictures


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 10, 2008)

article....didn't see no article. Pics got me droolin all over the dang keyboard again. I've got to get up there.


----------



## Donzi (Oct 10, 2008)

I have already been fired up about my trip.  6 days of bowhunting and 3 days with the shotgun.  But now after seeing the pictures and videos I am starting to loose sleep thinking about it and dang we are talking about 5 more weeks of anticipation before we go.

For all that are like this I once heard an old fellow say "Anticipation is half of the enjoyment" but I never agreed with him.


----------



## GREG66 (Oct 10, 2008)

Im leaving in the morning to go to Hadley creek


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 10, 2008)

good luck greg!


----------



## dmedd (Oct 15, 2008)

*re*

Illinois will definitely get into your blood. I wasn't going to go this year and had rationalized why I could skip a year and still be okay. Well the closer time draws near and after looking at my pics from past Ill hunts, I couldn't stand it! I got online sunday morning and bought a permit. I called my buddy up there and everything is a go. I'll be there Oct 31st through Nov 8th.

If you think you're going to go 1 time and that's it, WRONG!! I've moped around here for the past month like a lovesick teenager just thinking about not being able to go. I think I walked around the house all day sunday with both arms straight up in the air like I had just won the Super Bowl. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry. Oh yeah my wife thinks I've finally lost my mind acting this way over a "silly ole deer hunt." If you've ever been, you know exactly what I was feeling. I thought the guys who had been before me and said it would mess me up around here were crazy. Well, I love deer hunting as much as anybody else, but it will never be the same for me here ever again. If I had to choose between hunting a week in Illinois or joining a hunting club here in Ga, I would take the Ill trip every time. I've seen more big bucks the past couple of years there than I have in 20 years of hunting here.

A lot of guys I talk to think hunting in Illinois is like shooting fish in a barrell but that couldn't be further from the truth. The deer just respond better to calling and are more visible there. You still have to hunt hard and hope to get lucky. 

This is my 06 buck. 147 and some change.


----------



## QTurn (Oct 16, 2008)

Good lookin' buck dmedd!!

Hey, Greg66, you back from Hadley Creek yet?  We need an update!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 16, 2008)

sweet buck dmedd!


----------



## TKeller (Oct 16, 2008)

Been to Pike/Adams past several years with IMBOutfitters.  Great Hunting & World Class 5-Star Lodge.  Started going for Deer but now it's about the people. 

Pic is 2 Years ago, 165"


----------



## r0cketman (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm leaving a week from today for a quick weekend. 

Fields are being cut now. 

Highs in 50's with lows in 30's.

I'm buzzin and it can't get here soon enough.


----------



## Rockett (Oct 16, 2008)

*Illinois Rut*

Well I'm new here but since I am taking my first trip to Illinois the 1st day of November I figured I'd jump in.  Never killed a deer with my bow although over the next two weeks I hope too just to get the experience.  This is the first year I have bow hunted since probably 1986.  bought all the fancies along with a new bow and planned a trip.  never seen a deer as big as the one you guys are posting and if I do I may be better of throwing the whole rig at him.  Glad I got a safety system - I may fall out the tree if one like that walks by!  By the way nice to meet everybody.  Rockett


----------



## QTurn (Oct 16, 2008)

Rockett said:


> Well I'm new here but since I am taking my first trip to Illinois the 1st day of November I figured I'd jump in.  Never killed a deer with my bow although over the next two weeks I hope too just to get the experience.  This is the first year I have bow hunted since probably 1986.  bought all the fancies along with a new bow and planned a trip.  never seen a deer as big as the one you guys are posting and if I do I may be better of throwing the whole rig at him.  Glad I got a safety system - I may fall out the tree if one like that walks by!  By the way nice to meet everybody.  Rockett



Welcome Rockett!!  You and I are in the same boat!  This is all a first for me as well.  I've bought a lot of stuff this year that I didn't expect to either!!  Good luck with your hunt.


----------



## Rockett (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah if my wife knew exactly what this trip had cost me since the beginning of the planning stage I could probably just move on up there.  Bad thing is I haven't even made the the quick stop into BPS on the way yet.  Heck if I don't kill anything I have great memories just talking about going, watching 50 videos of Illinois buck hunts and shopping.   I'm good!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 16, 2008)

Rockett said:


> Well I'm new here but since I am taking my first trip to Illinois the 1st day of November I figured I'd jump in.  Never killed a deer with my bow although over the next two weeks I hope too just to get the experience.  This is the first year I have bow hunted since probably 1986.  bought all the fancies along with a new bow and planned a trip.  never seen a deer as big as the one you guys are posting and if I do I may be better of throwing the whole rig at him.  Glad I got a safety system - I may fall out the tree if one like that walks by!  By the way nice to meet everybody.  Rockett




oh man IF the deer are moving you will be in for the shock of your life.

course you never know if they will be on their feet during the daylight nor not, but thats all part of hunting


----------



## TKeller (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey Rockett & QTurn, I just started going thru Douglas on New Land we hunt in Jacksonville.  When you get to Illinois, remember 1 thing, the bodies are so much bigger up there that sometimes you think rack is small.  It could be a 140+ and look like a 110/120 we are use to here in South GA.  I experienced that 2 years ago, video taped the deer with droptine, thought it was too small, not what I came for.  Showed Guide and it was easily 140+ but was standing in dry drainage ditch with tall grass.  Watched him for 5 minutes or so at 15 yards, learned my lesson.


----------



## r0cketman (Oct 16, 2008)

Rockett said:


> I am taking my first trip to Illinois the 1st day of November Never killed a deer with my bow I hope to just get the experience.  This is the first year I have bow hunted since probably 1986.  I may fall out the tree if one like that walks by!



I'd take some Zanex because after your first 

ohmyhewashugewhathaveIgottenmyselfintotherewerebigbucksallovermeI'mawreckday 

You're gonna need it.


----------



## rta47 (Oct 16, 2008)

I have got to get up there!  "you guys are killing me"
Will someone send me a some info of any kind on you guys go about this? PM ME PLEASE!

I have never hunted out of state and i have waited long enough. ILL, KY, 

HOW? WHERE? WHEN?  PLEASE!!!:


----------



## dmedd (Oct 16, 2008)

Rockett said:


> Well I'm new here but since I am taking my first trip to Illinois the 1st day of November I figured I'd jump in.  Never killed a deer with my bow although over the next two weeks I hope too just to get the experience.  This is the first year I have bow hunted since probably 1986.  bought all the fancies along with a new bow and planned a trip.  never seen a deer as big as the one you guys are posting and if I do I may be better of throwing the whole rig at him.  Glad I got a safety system - I may fall out the tree if one like that walks by!  By the way nice to meet everybody.  Rockett



Hey Rockett I'm in Douglas also. Shoot me a pm. I've got a couple of loc on stands set up here at the house, one about 18ft and one about 22ft. I've got several 3D targets setup at different yardages we can shoot from the stands. It's a different ballgame at 22ft than standing flat footed on the ground. I'm at Baymeadows.


----------



## dmedd (Oct 16, 2008)

*re*



Jim Thompson said:


> sweet buck dmedd!



Thanks guys! I talked to the landowner up there yesterday. He said he's been seeing a buck hanging out pretty dog gone close to my stand that should go in the upper 170's to 180 inches. He says he's a clean 12pt  6x6!!
COME ON NOVEMBER!!!!


----------



## dmedd (Oct 16, 2008)

*re*

Just another reason I love Illinois. One of the guys hunting with us killed this one on the first afternoon last year. 155 inches  11pts  272lbs. SWEET!!


----------



## Rockett (Oct 17, 2008)

Tkeller,
 Somthing tells me you don't have to worry about me deciding whether he is big enough or not.  Only killing a 120 8 in my life after millions of hours in a stand - If I even think he might be big - brown and down - IF I CAN HIT HIM!  If not I'll pile out ot the stand and chase him down with my pocket knife!


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 17, 2008)

dmedd said:


> Illinois will definitely get into your blood. I wasn't going to go this year and had rationalized why I could skip a year and still be okay. Well the closer time draws near and after looking at my pics from past Ill hunts, I couldn't stand it! I got online sunday morning and bought a permit. I called my buddy up there and everything is a go. I'll be there Oct 31st through Nov 8th.
> 
> If you think you're going to go 1 time and that's it, WRONG!! I've moped around here for the past month like a lovesick teenager just thinking about not being able to go. I think I walked around the house all day sunday with both arms straight up in the air like I had just won the Super Bowl. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry. Oh yeah my wife thinks I've finally lost my mind acting this way over a "silly ole deer hunt." If you've ever been, you know exactly what I was feeling. I thought the guys who had been before me and said it would mess me up around here were crazy. Well, I love deer hunting as much as anybody else, but it will never be the same for me here ever again. If I had to choose between hunting a week in Illinois or joining a hunting club here in Ga, I would take the Ill trip every time. I've seen more big bucks the past couple of years there than I have in 20 years of hunting here.
> 
> ...



This thread is so weird cause its like you were reading my mind! Im in the exact same boat as you, and im currently trying to figure out how I can pull it off myself. I still enjoy hunting around here dont get me wrong, but like you said it gets in your blood. I would take the week in Ill, over a season in Ga anyday of the week! Its hard to explain the feeling but you nailed it perfectly what im going through right now.


----------



## dmedd (Oct 17, 2008)

Greene728 said:


> This thread is so weird cause its like you were reading my mind! Im in the exact same boat as you, and im currently trying to figure out how I can pull it off myself. I still enjoy hunting around here dont get me wrong, but like you said it gets in your blood. I would take the week in Ill, over a season in Ga anyday of the week! Its hard to explain the feeling but you nailed it perfectly what im going through right now.



I wish you the best of luck on working it out buddy. I don't ever plan to be without an Illinois archery permit again. I surely won't be waiting until the last minute again.


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 18, 2008)

dmedd said:


> I wish you the best of luck on working it out buddy. I don't ever plan to be without an Illinois archery permit again. I surely won't be waiting until the last minute again.



Me either dmedd, me either.
Back in July a buddy at the fire house had mentioned he would like to go with the guys I go with if I wasnt going to be able to go this year and that would hold my spot with the landowner we go with in Brown Co. and I could just pick it back up next year. Well the economy stunk, fuel was sky high, it was hotter than haydees, and the part time work wasnt coming in that well, so I convinced my mind (cause my heart knew better) that I would just set this year out and save some money. Well its mid October the temps are dropping and the guys are all yapping about the upcoming hunt and its driving me INSANE!!!! Love sick teenager is a gross understatement! Then I call Mr Charlie our land owner up there and good lord as my witness he was actually on the combine in one of the corn fields we hunt harvesting. Well apparently yesterday morning he tells me that on about his second pass that he runs two out that in his words are two of the biggest deer he has ever seen in his 50 some odd yrs of life in Brown Co. Now this is a man that knows what a big buck is and he said both were over 170in and the biggest was prolly in the 200in range "Thanks Charlie"!!!! But the good news is he said come on he would make room for the xtra person! Now ive just got to see if there is any tags left and then sweet talk the wife into spending that money I was supposed to be saving this year that like most people I really dont have. I swear its gotta be worse than a crack habit! I will be working on it this weekend and hopefully I can figure out something. For those that have never been its hard to explain. But for those that have yall know what its like. I just wish I had listened to my heart a little more than my wallet, and pinched those pennys a little harder.


----------



## r0cketman (Oct 18, 2008)

Greene728 said:


> Now ive just got to see if there is any tags left



I don't know if this will be good or bad news but,

There were 3500 tags left as of three weeks ago when I spoke to IL DNR.

Most all on this thread understand how you feel.


----------



## Craigaria (Oct 18, 2008)

I am leaving thursday morning, headed to Pike county on the Illinois river for a 5 day bowhunt!!!! Woohoo! It is all I can think about! Good luck to everyone that is going this season, I hope everyone has to drag one out!


----------



## Greene728 (Oct 18, 2008)

r0cketman said:


> I don't know if this will be good or bad news but,
> 
> There were 3500 tags left as of three weeks ago when I spoke to IL DNR.
> 
> Most all on this thread understand how you feel.



Thanks rocket. Im going to call Mon morning!


----------



## dmedd (Oct 18, 2008)

*re*



Greene728 said:


> Thanks rocket. Im going to call Mon morning!



I went online to the ILL DNR website last weekend and they have a link you can click on that will take you straight to the license purchase page. You won't have any problem getting a permit. I bought mine off the website Sunday and got my tags in the mail wednesday.

Congrats on working it out buddy. That's one thing I like about the people up there. They're just plain, hard working, farming, good folks. They will help you any way they can. My buddy (landowner) was picking corn while I was talking to him also. He's been seeing a 170-180" buck hanging around my stand. My buddy missed a 160"  10pt out of the same stand last year at 15yds.  They found his sheds this summer and he should still be there...only bigger!

Butch has 1600 hogs in hog houses about 300yds from my stand. No need for cover scent but it does take some getting used to if the wind is blowing my way.


----------



## r0cketman (Oct 18, 2008)

Greene728 said:


> Thanks rocket. Im going to call Mon morning!



Link to begin on-line process

https://www3.wildlifelicense.com/il/license.php?action=custlkup

and yes I'm an enabler


----------



## Rockett (Oct 22, 2008)

*Illinois rut*

I have to quit reading this post.  I'm shaking and haven't seen a deer yet.   If I keep reading this I'll ne3ver be able to stick the deer when he shows.  But I just can't help to read it.  What to do -what to do?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 22, 2008)

Rockett said:


> I have to quit reading this post.  I'm shaking and haven't seen a deer yet.   If I keep reading this I'll ne3ver be able to stick the deer when he shows.  But I just can't help to read it.  What to do -what to do?



it is a fine fine thread

just wait until I start this in a few weeks...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=144475&highlight=illinois+updates

read the whole thing but get going good at about post #20 or so...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 22, 2008)

or maybe this one...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=87234&highlight=illinois


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 22, 2008)

or maybe this one

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=149860&highlight=illinois


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 22, 2008)

ohhh why not...will even throw in a lil Kentucky action

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=155098&highlight=illinois


----------

